# Propranolol for Public Speaking. How much do you take?



## peace10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've been taking propranolol for public speaking/SA for almost a year now and it's wonderful! I want to share my experience with certain dosages and get your experience too.

When I have to give a presentation, I feel absolutely no relief unless I take 40 mg of propranolol about 1 1/2 hours before. I usually take 60 mg, though. One time I took 80 mg because it was a huge presentation on work that took me over a year and a half to complete.

My symptoms have always been bad. I first remember when I was 12 and now I'm in my 20s. Shaky voice, shaky hands, dry throat, nausea, sweating, racing heart. You name it, I get it.

I read forums where people are ok on just 10 mg before public speaking. I feel like I take a large amount. But, I've tested it at every level -- 5, 10, 20 mg, etc. I had to introduce myself in class once and on 20 mg my heart was still racing, etc.

So...my question is, how much propranolol (or a similar drug) do you take before public speaking? How did you figure out what's right for you? Any bad side effects? 

Thank you.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

I've personally only tried 20mg. I guess for a big presentation I may want to up that to 40mg. It has helped but I've only been in one public speaking engagement while on it where I had to only stand up at my table and speak for about 1 minute in front of a crowd of about 50. Normally even that out would freak me out and cause major heart beat surge but I was surprised how much it helped me. I did have some xanax right before that too but feel the inderal helped by keeping my physical symptoms in check.


----------



## peace10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!! I am guessing the combo of Klonopin + Inderal will work just as well. I've used xanax in the past as well which has helped but it tends to numb my mind too much making answering ?'s during/after a presentation too much of a challenge. Again Congrats on your success. I need to join a public speaking group myself.... would prefer a stepup program rather than jump into the Toastmasters thing....



beat anxiety said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been reading this post for about 5 years, since I became a lecturer. My fear of public speaking basically held me back from the career advancement I would have had in my field.
> I have had actual panic attacks in the middle of a lecture to 90 students and had to sit down and was unable to finish. I cannot tell you how humiliating and stupid it feels.
> The thought of giving high pressure and large lectures is overwhelming to me but I was determined to beat this.
> ...


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

"Hoping there would be an earthquake or someother natural disaster"

Boy oh boy have I been down that road before.

Love hearing these stories. I have Propranolol and Klonopin and have not been in a situation to use them yet, but reading these stories give me hope.

Well yesterday I took 10 mg of Prop and did not notice much. I checked my heart rate and BP and no change. I took it before a big family dinner....just testing the dose to make sure I dont get sick etc. 

Looking forward to another situation where I can increas dosage to see how it goes.

I actually have a huge story to tell as well in regards to this phobia, but wanted to wait until I had a chance to successfully use these products before putting it all together, but let me just say I retired early in life. Part of the reason for this is my almost lifelong fear of public speaking. I worked and invested etc so I could get away from work and those misearble "status meetings" and compulsary training where you just know you have to introduce yourself.


----------



## Gjoevik (Feb 13, 2010)

I take 80mg extended release the night before I have presentations. I can safely say that this pill is the sole reason why I haven't dropped out of college. Shaky voice and hand tremors is no longer an issue. :boogie

The only notable side-effect is that I get tired very quickly while on it. Just walking a flight of stairs and I'm absolutely beat. And it does really nothing to alleviate nervousness, you'd probably have to combine it with a benzo for that.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

When I had a prescription I'd take 40 mg of Propanolol before presentations or before scary days, like a first day of work or meeting with a teacher. You're still scared, but not going to lose it. 

Hmm. Now that I have insurance again I really need to get a new prescription.


----------



## gemmamichelle (May 18, 2011)

i only got given 10mg and it doesnt work for me even if i take upto 5 a day :/


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

In many ways, propranolol and drugs of the same nature (beta-blockers) are quite useful. You appear in control, less nervous, no as much variation in voice and lacking the tremmors, but in your mind you still feel racing and anxious. Perhaps its a good way to accomodate the fact that you do _appear_ to speak normally and in doing so can try exposure therapy without worrying your grades will suffer or you will look silly.

Still, i can understand why its not enough for some. The mind is a powerful thing


----------



## jaytee (May 30, 2011)

propranolol inderal definitely helped me!!! i took 10mg prior to my presentation and the tremors, shakings, etc. is gone! i was able to present magnificently! Usually before they introduced me in public speaking, i was totally blocked out, all i can hear is my racing heart, now its totally gone. thank you inderal..


----------



## Marinab (Apr 19, 2013)

*Inderal works wonders!*

Hey everyone, I've been reading this forum leading up to my speech today to try and find some solution for my public speaking fear. It's so severe that I worry weeks in advance and when I present I feel so horrible (heart about to jump out of my chest, nausea, shaky hands etc. It is so debilitating I feel like bursting into tears. Anyway, I wanted to post on here to tell everyone with the same problem as me that there is a solution, as far fetched as it seems. Today I took 1 mg of valium at 730, another half at about 9, and then 40mg of inderal. The valium calmed me down before hand, but the inderal I have to say was amazing. I felt completely calm, I couldn't believe it! No shakes, or anything! Can't believe it!


----------

